# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  skrzypovita/belissa-efekty więcej pryszczy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
podczas zażywania belissy/skrzypovity po około tygodniu regularnego brania (od razu uprzedzam nie zwiększałam zalecanej dawki) na twarzy i plecach wsykoczyło mi dużo pryszczy, moja cera z reguły jest trądzikowa (przed braniem preparatów tylko co jakis czas "coś" mi wyskakiwało, ogólnie cera unormowała się), myslałam, że po pewnym czasie przejdzie mi to jednak mijają 3tyg brania skrzypovity i dalej jest coraz gorzej z moja cerą, taki sam efekt mam przy braniu belissy (po zaprzestaniu brania belissy po kilku dniach cera powróciła do pierwotnego wygladu-pryszcze znikły)
kiedyś jak zażywałam belisse nie miałam takiego efektu, dlatego dziwię się dlaczego teraz tak się dzieje
z góry prosze o opinię na ten temat, no i chyba nie zostaje mi nic innego jak zaprzestanie brania tych preparatów (na paznokcie mi pomagają)
pozdrawiam

----------

